# Chaeto seller?



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

I need info on where to purchase them locally in the lower mainland. LFS or others. Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some in Burnaby. $2 for a big handful if you want. Should have some extra critters in it. From an established tank. PM if interested.


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pm'ed you thnx


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

If you can wait a few weeks I can give you a handfull or two. I have to thin it out now but that is already spoken for, should grow back enough by then. I work in Surrey so I can bring some out for you to pick up. Just pm me if you want to arrange p/u.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

I am in Coquitlam.
I wont charge you for Chaeto...
If I dont give it away, it just goes in the garbage.

Pm me if you want it for free.


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

just got it from seahorse...thanks for the offer guys!
he got some nice fishes as well! 

brittle star hitchhiker as well :lol:

I am interested in softie/lps frags if you have some.


----------

